# "Wild" horses and potential prospect....*very pic heavy*



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Big sister (I think)




































Momma...and it may not be as hard to get them caught as I thought. They were more curious than afraid when I got out of the truck. This picture of the mare is not zoomed in at all, she was about 5-6 feet from me at the time. Wouldn't let me come closer but didn't freak whenever I moved either. If the filly has the same temperament, then she might end up a keeper after all.









This one _is_ zoomed in. Filly was more standoff-ish.





































She appears to have a slight ewe neck, but once I got her going under saddle and working correctly, you'd likely never notice it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*The last of the pix....*



















Here was the other 2 fillies that were with this part of the herd. They were really curious and would sneak up really close behind me when I wasn't looking at them.


















Anyway, that's all the pictures of that filly and the small section of her herd that hovered around the truck when I stopped. These next ones are of the other 2 small herds that were farther off in the distance.

Bachelor herd of 2 poor studs that can't seem to win any girls


















Then the other small herd. The stud is on the left and the mares (perhaps one is still just a filly, 2-3 years old) are on the right









The stud, this horse is actually a chestnut with a very prominent dorsal stripe from countershading. I saw them a lot closer the other day when I was riding.









And the mare and filly, both of whom are also chestnut (just very dark) with dorsal stripes


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's really a decent looking filly. I see the ewe neck too but the important part looks pretty good, decent set of legs underneath her. Considering the questionable breeding practices, not too bad at all. Love that blue eye and the high whites, she's definitely got the chrome! 

Soooo, when are you going to catch her?


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

My god that's a pretty little filly. Have you decided yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

love the pictures and that filly is gorgeous !!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I'm not really sure. I guesstimate her age at 3-4 months, would you agree? Probably the earliest round up would be a couple of months from now, latest would end up being next spring sometime.

Thanks, you guys , I thought she was cute...especially considering what she is.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd guess her around 4 months, she's pretty good sized - definitely big enough to wean if you wanted to. Poor mama looks like she was caught on foal heat and is baking another one


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Poor mama looks like she was caught on foal heat and is baking another one


That is entirely possible too. I'm not sure if she's preggo again or if it may just be a combination of many foals over the years (have no idea on her age) and lack of ever seeing a tube of wormer. I sort of hope for the latter.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Omigoodness!! She is stunning. No wonder she caught your eye.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh she is just so cute. I really like her. Shes got a nice booty to her. 

I think the sooner you get her, get her on good feed and a great deworming schedule, the better she will turn out muscle/conformation/body wise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually quite like that filly shes definitely a looker i can sre why she caught your eye 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

She looks really nice! Shoot, I'd take her in a heartbeat. She looks like she'll be a nice riding mare for a lot of years. 
I hope all goes well with her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gorgeous! They all are good looking compared to what I pictured in my head. I thoughy maybe some would have a 5th leg growing from the belly, 1 eyeball in the middle of forehead (cyclops style) ,maybe even some gaggle teeth going on! LOL jk Ive seen a few horses on some rescue sites that had very horrible conformation problems and I guess I thought thats what these would be like. In my opinion they all look pretty dang good!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She's not a bad looking filly at all. I'd go for it!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. What a surprise to see that looker in a wild herd. I LOVED looking through all the pics! Wonderful!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I would steal the big sister, I like her look personally! Round her up for me  hahaha but the filly is stunningly beautiful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

She's pretty nice looking. Guess sometimes horses left to their own produce better babies than breeders!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

GORGEOUS! But why are they feral? Just somebody buy a bunch of QHs and turnem loose? Just curious


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words about her, ya'll. As soon as I manage to get her home, you can bet there will be some photo overloads (but be prepared for a wait since I'm not sure when it will happen).

Ethan, the whole long story about why they're feral is in that other thread that I linked at the very top :wink:.


MisssMarie, I had thought about big sister and if I didn't already have too many horses I probably would scoop her up too as she seems to have the same calm and curious temperament as the momma. As it is, I can only really manage one more without having to get rid of some of them I've already got.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's stunning! I sure hope you get her! Would love to watch her grow like I have with Rafe and Taz!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is very pretty. These are feral quarter horses,?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, she's a pretty girl. I can see why you like her. Those are some fat and healthy looking strays. Not like the wild ones we see around here. Any idea how tall Momma is?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PD, me too. It would be such a change though dealing with a normal sized weanling instead of monstrous ones like I'm used to. I was looking at her feet and legs while I was out there and I caught myself thinking "My God her legs are dinky"...then I remembered that she's _not_ half draft:lol:.

Tiny, for the most part. Apparently, there was at least one pinto in there at some point to explain the blue eye and the belly splash, but either way, they are just stock horse type. Nothing exotic like Arab or TB in there that I know of :lol:.

Fly, I doubt there are any of those horses out there taller than 15 hands. I would guess momma closer to 14. Just about the right size LOL.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oooh, low rider just the way I like em. I'm only a quick road trip through the desert if you don't like her.:wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, fly, even if I do like her, there are at least 2 others her age out there right now. I honestly don't remember what they looked like though, because they weren't as eye-catching as she is. I seem to recall that there was a chestnut colt with a stripe face but I can't be certain. Maybe next time I go out, the whole herd will be there.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I like her. I think that you should get her and a couple of the other fillies to keep her company!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Celeste, if only I could, I would. Sadly, I just don't have room for any more than just her. She'll just have to make friends with Dobe...and eventually Rafe and Taz and all the rest out in the big pasture (after she is broke enough where I can walk up and catch her anyway).


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She is some kinda stunning, isn't she? I really like her, Jen.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree with everyone (not difficult on this one, is it) - nice-looking girl! Waiting for pics of her at home with your boys, now...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She IS a nice looking girl (although I agree with comment on neck). They also don't look to be scared, which I think is a big plus. I wonder how big she'll get in the end. 

Does she have any "paint" in her? I mean that big white spot on belly and high stockings. Neither mom nor dad look like they have any white (besides the face).


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I see why you want her, I'd got for it if I were you.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

She is cute!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

KV, I seem to recall that there was a buckskin pinto mare out there at some point 10-15 years ago. Apparently the pinto genes survived but the cream genes didn't. Everything out there is bay/brown/sorrel and she's the only one I've seen with that amount of color.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

smrobs said:


> KV, I seem to recall that there was a buckskin pinto mare out there at some point 10-15 years ago. Apparently the pinto genes survived but the cream genes didn't. Everything out there is bay/brown/sorrel and she's the only one I've seen with that amount of color.


Interesting! I think, you are lucky then to have not just overall good look, but also a color.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is all kinds of pretty, shame about the neck though it is never going to be a great neck, but it will certainly look better with training and conditioning.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You can throw big sister in the trailer and ship her on over to Montgomery, Tx. *grin*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, talk about flashy!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool! I can't wait until you get her caught!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Just have to chime in and agree with everyone on here. Loved the pictures smrobs and cannot wait to see more and hear about your journey with her. 

Have you named her yet? LOL


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Texasgal, I called dibs on the sis myself already! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Cute filly, but this is bugging me, in the picture below your name, smrobs, where is her front leg? Or is just me, it's missing?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

gorgeous little filly.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

My goodness- What a *stunner*!!! Color aside, she's quite nice.. but she is just SO flashy! What are you waiting for?? 
I wouldn't be able to wait a day longer if I were you :lol:
Very excited to see how she turns out.. I can't wait for the next update!


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I say go get her. and welcome to the high white club. I names mine Atreyu but I shoulda named him chrome. LOL I love her blue eye!! She is soo purdy!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Jake, I have a couple of name ideas but I'll have to wait and see what she's like before I decide which one is best for her.

Cruiser, it's there, just incognito :lol:. With it being a white and the ground being really light colored, it just kind of blends in.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Another enabler here.  If you could please send another good looking one my way, I'd be appropriately appreciative! She looks like she might turn out to be a good addition to your herd.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I see it now, was kind of wondering where her leg went.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous and flashy! I'm surprised by how fat and shiny most of the wild horses look in the pictures.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is stunning! I really like her momma too.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I will be waiting for the thread that's posted " Brought home new prospect filly" :lol:


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Same here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

"Did ya git her yet???? Huh? Huh? " **(in a tone like "are we there yet?)**

And yes, I, too am a closet enabler.....she is adorable! ;-)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a herd of decent looking horses for sure! I love that filly, neck is her only fault, but it's long so it can muscle up the top part. In all those pictures, I did not see one "meh" type horse, all are good looking animals.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, Ware, I purposefully left out the pictures with a side view of the stud. Lets just say that there is no question where she got her neck...his is God-awful.

I'm almost afraid to post this one because then everyone will know that my look at the herd when I rode by wasn't nearly as good as I originally thought. I thought the stud only had a slight ewe neck.

Yeah....nothing _slight _about it:lol:. Poor unfortunate creature.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

But it makes her neck look that much better!! :lol:

I still like her, inbred, ewe neck and all.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, at least their legs and feet are good and straight. I didn't see one horse out there with pigeon toes or calf knees or straight hocks or bandy legs. After all, no leg no horse, right?

So long as they're good there, then I can work with the rest....though she wouldn't have been nearly so pretty if she'd be born with the spitting image of her daddy's neck.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow poor guy doesnt help that he has quite a short thick ewey neck either but she looks better then him by far in that department haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He has the dip, she doesn't, so she really doesn't have a full ewe happening.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

She's so cute!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Was the black horse's neck in the picture her sister?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Emily, yes, that's the filly I believe to be her sister. She's pretty, but she's older too. I guess her to be a coming 2 year old but with the lack of good quality feed out there, she may be older and just stunted a bit.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Emily, yes, that's the filly I believe to be her sister. She's pretty, but she's older too. I guess her to be a coming 2 year old but with the lack of good quality feed out there, she may be older and just stunted a bit.


Well there you have it. It is time for a roundup. We need our blue eyed baby on proper feed.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I think she's awesome!!! Love her chrome!! She ought to turn out to be a nice one for ya!! Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The stud certainly is unfortunate. The filly doesn't look even remotely close to as bad as he does. 

So I'm gonna ask again, when are you going to go get her? Hurry up dangit, we are waiting!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, not sure yet. It will greatly depend on what our hay situation looks like this winter. We've got plenty now, as do our suppliers, but come January I may be singing a different song.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Good lord how can that stud even bend over to graze? LOL She sure did get lucky. It almost looks like mom has some sooty too...unless that's sweat. Good find! I wish I had a situation like yours.

I had one similar one but this guy had a bunch of minis wildly breeding. He said I could take whichever I want, but at the time I didn't have a place to allow for a mini. I did help him get rid of a few. He told me I can put them on craigslist and whichever I sold I could keep the money. Haha. Wish I was able to keep one.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have plenty of pasture here if you want to deliver her to Georgia............


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Well there you have it. It is time for a roundup. We need our blue eyed baby on proper feed.


LOL, as much as I would love to have her on good alfalfa all winter, I just have to play it by ear. IME, as far as that goes, it's more of a "better late than never" type of deal. Heck, Dobe was 3 years old when I got him and he filled out and added over 300 pounds of muscle and good looks after I got to riding and feeding him well. So, I've still got a bit of time before there's irreparable damage done.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Excuses excuses!! I mean.. Um.. Whatever you think is best. :wink: She's a little thing! She can't eat THAT much...Says the enabler.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's very cute! Love the blue eye in the dark face, that's one of my favorite things. I see the long back and kind of ewe-y neck but don't think I see anything that would stop her from being a good using horse.

My only concerns is, she looks older the 3-4 months to me, I'd be afraid she'd be pregnant by spring.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, so I got surprised yesterday. Turns out, the girls who own the land and the horses were wanting rid of them, so I only found out yesterday that we were rounding up some of them today! :shock:

She was one that got rounded up and I'll be picking her up from the hauler in a few days. I would have gotten her today except the corrals we were using were about 100 years old and were...um...inadequate for sorting a feral yearling off of the herd. LOL.

Pictures to come when I finally get her home.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Yay! I had completely forgotten about this smrobs! Thanks for the update and very much looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

EXCITEMENT! Yay! pictures are a must!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

How exciting! She is quite the looker and can't wait till we see updated pics of her home.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG ... I was just thinking about you and her about three days ago!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Woot! Can't wait to see her! Congrats!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow she's gorgeous! Congrats on getting her!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I sure hadn't forgotten about her!! So excited to see new pics and watch her progress!!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay!

It's amazing how the horses look pretty darn good considering they are wild and receive no care whatsoever. Heck, they look better than half the ones listed on Craigslist who HAVE owners that supposedly care for them!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeey, you will have the fantastic baby. To me she looks older than 3-4 months... closer to 5-6 tbh.
However, if I was you I would get all the younglings and give them to people who want them, there are so many here...
I wonder what will happen with the rest of them? the mommys and daddys?


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't wait to see new pictures. I fell in love with her when I saw her, but it's been so long, I thought you weren't getting her.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ship big sister down to me while you're at it xD she's a solid enough looking little gal! Just don't tell my boss. One psychotic mare, a mini mule filly with stifle locking, and a very iffy yearling is enough. A wild two or three year old might push her over the top. LOL. I'll hide her until she's gentled.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's been a couple dayssss....just sayinnn.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I know. I haven't got her yet. We're taking saddle horses down there today to try to get the last 3 stragglers. That should be interesting, there are still 2 studs down there:shock:...so, I'm taking my pistol just in case.

This afternoon, we're taking those 3 and the 2 that are currently in my roundpen to the hauler's house where the rest of them are. I'll probably get her then.

100% guarantee there are pictures coming when I pick her up.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sooooo tomorrow at the latest?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Any idea where the others are all going? Just being sent through auction? That ought to be interesting.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, today was very....um...unsuccessful. Fencing out there is sh!tty at best as it was all put up when my Grandpa was farming out there, which was in the '30s:?. Every time we would get them headed toward the corrals, the stud leading the band would just crash through the fence somewhere and take them to the south side of the pasture (which was nearly a mile). After doing that 4 times, we called it quits as there is no sense in crippling a _good_ horse trying to catch them.

So, I'm not sure what we're going to do with the remaining 3 that are out there. There's one that's crippled pretty bad and it would likely be a kindness just to shoot it but we'll see.

So, I'm not sure when I'll be going to pick her up :sad:. We're trying to get the remaining horses all together so as not to have to make 2 trips to the pens where they're being held.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, another surprise! The hauler has someone coming to get all the mares this week, SO, he came tonight to pick up the one mare from the roundpen.......


AND HE BROUGHT MY FILLY!!!

Unfortunately, pictures will have to wait until tomorrow because it was nearly dark when we unloaded her and I didn't want to terrorize her with the flash from my camera.

Anyway, you'll get pictures of her yearling fuglies tomorrow


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay!! Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Woo Hoo!! I wanna see how much she's grown  You should record your progress with her and start a thread on it!
By record...I mean VIDEOS!!!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Army wife said:


> Woo Hoo!! I wanna see how much she's grown  You should record your progress with her and start a thread on it!
> By record...I mean VIDEOS!!!


I second this.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/ha-ha-new-filly-picture-overload-152674/#post1882512


----------

